# Prop suppose to say 3 things but only says 1



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

The prop is called the swamp hag and it is similar to props such as the evil entity, rocking fungus, spell speaking witch etc. I'm trying to trouble shoot why it only has one saying. Is anyone familiar with this prop and how the electronics works? Could it be some kind of miswiring? Could the other sounds be on board? Could it be fixed easily?


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQllLRGKdi4 first i wound check if it's in demo mode could be a switch or something you have to remove like a plastic strip if that doesn't do it replace the batteries with fresh ones


----------



## lemonade (Sep 27, 2011)

Does anyone know how to fix this problem?


----------

